# Computer Holiday Homework : Help !!



## GeekyBoy (May 24, 2007)

How can I advertise a product (like Microsoft Windows Vista) by using a powerpoint presentation?There should be 8 slides.

(It has been given to us as a Summer holiday homework)

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sakumar79 (May 24, 2007)

Use the product and see what are its weakpoints and strongpoints... To advertise the product, you have to bring its advantages to the core and not talk about the weakpoints... What else exactly do you need? Do you need help in creating ppt presentations?

Arun


----------



## satyamy (May 24, 2007)

simple yaar
go to this site
*office.microsoft.com/en-us/templates/results.aspx?qu=Presentation&av=TPL000

download any presentation you like

Now go to microsoft.com see windows vista
copy some of its features & images

than edit your presentation put all the details you hav copied

that's it!


----------



## jal_desai (May 24, 2007)

obviously yaar, creating a PPT is so easy... try putting the things together in an aesthetically pleasant manner... some advantages here and some vista screenshots there... some slide transitions and some animation... ur done man! take it easy


----------



## virus_killer (May 24, 2007)

First try to show new features of vista in your slides and also how can u improve your system using vista, and thn some slides on vista security and you can also take some help from the web site which @satyams has mentioned. It would be good if you try to think by your self , because its easy to take ideas from others but really hard to develope your ideas so practice it from now. It would take only a full day i.e 24hours for some great ideas and you have got a full vacation , just give some hours to your home work daily.


----------



## chesss (May 25, 2007)

First wait for holidays to finish, then! start doing your 'holiday' homework


----------



## satyamy (May 25, 2007)

chesss said:
			
		

> First wait for holidays to finish, then! start doing your 'holiday' homework


ohh owesum ans.


----------



## Ron (May 26, 2007)

1.also highlight vista look and security...........
2.instead of using same old templates...........Download some good templates from the net....
3.and hey try to put good and attractive images.........

and
hey which class do u study?


----------



## GeekyBoy (May 27, 2007)

Ron said:
			
		

> hey which class do u study?



Class 9

Guys thanks for ur opinions- I'm gonna start workin on it in 2 days.


----------



## kushals (May 27, 2007)

satyamy said:
			
		

> ohh owesum ans.


 
dont forget to complete in ur skool bus,otherwise teacher will ask u to make a windows xp ppt, a 98 ppt, and u will fill this forum with ur queries


----------



## Ron (May 30, 2007)

hey GeekyBoy,
I am in grade 10......


----------



## GeekyBoy (Jun 13, 2007)

Ok....I did the presentation wid XBOX 360....is it good or does it need polishing ?

Download File : *rapidshare.com/files/36981775/gffge.ppt.html

Sorry guys couldn't upload the file here becoz the file size was too big.

Please reply !


----------



## nileshgr (Jun 13, 2007)

Hello, i am too in grade 10. Ronak Agarwal (Ron above) is one of my best internet friends! Please wait, let me see your presentation. 

*UPDATE*

You have created a gr8 presentation! There are some changes still to be made.


----------



## GeekyBoy (Jun 13, 2007)

Thanks..... Please suggest the changes...


----------



## nileshgr (Jun 13, 2007)

GeekyBoy said:
			
		

> Thanks..... Please suggest the changes...


See this screenshot buddy and note the changes you must make:

*www.scr.theitkgroup.net/ppt.png

Not got what to modify? The texts are overlapping over each other. Correct it. Otherwise the presentation is gr8.


----------



## GeekyBoy (Jun 13, 2007)

Hmm...

I can see that they're overlapping each other in ur screen shotshot, but when I view them in powerpoint, they seem Ok !

My screenshot is attached....


----------



## GeekyBoy (Jun 13, 2007)

Sorry abt the img quality though !


----------



## nileshgr (Jun 13, 2007)

Try capturing screenshot in Slide-Show Mode. I captured it in slide-show mode. Note: I am not using any MS product! Not even MS office! I opened it with OOO Impress.


----------



## GeekyBoy (Jun 13, 2007)

Your Open Office.Org Impress is malfunctioning ....

See my slideshow view


----------



## GeekyBoy (Jun 13, 2007)

Do I have to post some extra images like a game running on XBOX 360 or something else ?


----------



## GeekyBoy (Jun 14, 2007)

Guys....look at another project which I've done.....(attached)


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jun 14, 2007)

Regarding the environment presentation...some suggestions..

Good to use Animations..try!

Text formatting problem..in one slide..text starts from bit right and in next it starts from bit left....text on all slides should look in same format. ALso reduce te text per slide...too much text crammed on one slide.

Give spaces between different points...otherwise those points still look like a paragraph.


----------



## nileshgr (Jun 14, 2007)

May be coz my CPU is old. P3 500 Mhz.


----------



## GeekyBoy (Jun 14, 2007)

The Unknown said:
			
		

> May be coz my CPU is old. P3 500 Mhz.



How come ur running FC6 on a P3 ?


----------



## nileshgr (Jun 14, 2007)

GeekyBoy said:
			
		

> How come ur running FC6 on a P3 ?


Linux has a minimum limit of P3 (i suppose ). I used to run XP before that. The only reason could be my RAM is 384 Mb.


----------



## GeekyBoy (Jun 14, 2007)

Here is the updated presentation:

*rapidshare.com/files/37120249/environment.ppt.html


----------



## nileshgr (Jun 14, 2007)

GeekyBoy said:
			
		

> Here is the updated presentation:
> 
> *rapidshare.com/files/37120249/environment.ppt.html


----------



## GeekyBoy (Jun 14, 2007)

^^
Thanks


----------

